# Annehmen, dass ein FU / Servo schneller läuft als geplant



## element. (24 September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

mir brennt eine Frage unter den Nägeln die immer wieder auftaucht.

Wir haben verschiedene Montagehilfsvorrichtungen im Einsatz die sich ohne Schutz zum Bediener elektrisch bewegen lassen. I.d.R. wird das eingespannte Bauteil damit auf und ab gefahren und/oder gedreht. Dabei werden je nach Gefahr die 250mm bzw 33mm/s eingehalten und die Antriebe nur als Tippbetrieb ausgeführt, also kein automatisches Fahren.

Nun ist zB der FU fürs Drehen des Bauteils auf 20Hz eingestellt um die 250mm/s einzuhalten. 
Muss ich nun davon ausgehen dass das Ding spinnt und auf einmal mit weit mehr Hz mein Bauteil dreht?

Wenn die SPS aus irgendwelchen Variablen ständig einen Frequenzsollwert errechnet lass ich mir ja noch eingehen dass dabei was schiefgehen kann, aber muss man wirklich annehmen dass ein FU der nur Start und Stop von außen kriegt durch internen Fehler zu schnell wird, und auch dagegen absichern (SLS, Drehgeberüberwachung)?

Wie verfahrt Ihr in solchen Fällen? Vielen Dank.


----------



## Sockenralf (24 September 2012)

Hallo,

wir haben einige unserer Folienpacker modernisiert.
Da hängt der Hauptantrieb über Profibus an der S7.

Der externe Planer wollte damals 2!! Geber, die auf eine Pluto gehen, um genau sowas zu verjindern (sind aber wie gesagt Masterdrive über Profibus und der Sollwert ist über´s Panel einstellbar)


MfG


----------



## Ralle (24 September 2012)

Also unsere Linearantriebe von BR haben 2 Meßsysteme und können dadurch u.a. auch mit sicherer reduzierter Geschwindigkeit  (SLS) bewegt werden. Ich denke, du mußt davon ausgehen, dass der Antrieb durch elektr. Defekt auch voll drehen kann und wenn das gefährlich ist, muß es natürlich verhindert werden. Bei SLS wird der Antrieb sicher abgeschaltet, wenn die erlaubte Geschwindigkeit überschritten wird.


----------



## Tommi (24 September 2012)

Hallo,

hier eine Lektüre zum Thema.

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread....ndigkeit?highlight=reduzierte+geschwindigkeit

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (24 September 2012)

Hallo, 
wie Ralle schon schreibt sind bei der Risikobeurteilung auch Gefährdungsereignisse wie Steuerungsversagen mit ungesteuerten Bewegungen und  Geschwindigkeitserhöhung zu betrachten.
Es gibt vielfältig Auslösende Ereignisse, habe da mal mit einem Antriebstechniker drüber diskutiert, der hat mir klar gemacht wie schnell das geht.
Aber auch Typ-C Normen sagen hierzu entsprechendes aus. Also wie immer erst mal sehen ob es eine solche Norm gibt.
Es gibt mittlerweile Servos die mit einem Standardgebern PLd erreichen, mit einem Geber MTTFd von 57 Jahren auch PLe in allen SF, wie SS1, SS2, SLS, SDI usw. Wenn ich jetzt sage von wem dann ist das Werbung.


----------



## Ralle (24 September 2012)

Safety schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt sage von wem dann ist das Werbung.



Ah, aber das darfst du in dem Fall ruhig mal machen!  Sag schon!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 September 2012)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ah, aber das darfst du in dem Fall ruhig mal machen!  Sag schon!



Er meint bestimmt Siemens, ich bin mir fast sicher


----------



## Safety (24 September 2012)

Hallo,
ne ne ich sage nicht das die Servoverstärker von Pilz Protego DS mit Sicherheitskarte mit einem Geber PLe erreichen, ne ne mach ich nicht.
Das ist mal wieder ein gefundenes Fressen für euch.

Aber wenn einer was genaues Wissen will, kenne ich jemand der kann helfen.


----------



## element. (26 September 2012)

Jetzt kann zB der Sinamics G110 stolze 650 Hz. Kann ich denn dann überhaupt noch irgendwo einen Motor ohne Überwachung verbauen? Weil wenn das Ding auf einmal 650Hz ausgibt muss ich ja schon angst haben dass mir der Motor um die Ohren fliegt, auch wenn die Bewegung an sich nicht eingreifbar ist.

Angenommen, ich habe einen Umrichter der 10-200Hz kann. Bei 200Hz ist meine Bewegung noch <250mm/s.
Muss ich jetzt noch so weit gehen dass das Ding durch Defekt mehr Hz machen kann als spezifiziert? :-x


----------



## Safety (27 September 2012)

Hallo,
ob man dies beachten muss ergibt sich aus der Risikobeurteilung. Wenn man Eingreifen kann in den Gefahrenbereich sind die Risiken wesentlich höher aus diesem Grund muss man dann je nach dem auch die Geschwindigkeit überwachen. 
Wenn du große Massen beschleunigst kann ein Steuerungsversagen bzw. durch gehen eines Antriebes ein erheblich Gefahr darstellen. 
Entscheiden ist welches Risiko besteht, sowas sollte man auch mal mit dem Hersteller des Gerätes besprechen ob es überhaupt technsich möglich ist das der FU dann meht als 200Hz bringt.


----------



## element. (28 September 2012)

Danke für Deine Antworten.

Mich würde ernsthaft interessieren, ob Siemens diese Frage schon jemals gehört hat. Ich glaub, ich stell sie mal.


----------



## Safety (30 September 2012)

Hallo,
es gibt sehr vielfältige Fehler die zu einer ungewollten Geschwindigkeitserhöhung bei Servoverstärkern führen kann. Dessen muss man sich bewusst sein und auch bei der Risikobeurteilung betrachten, besonders bei den Lebensphasen mit Personeneingriff ist dies ein Problem. Es gibt in vielen Typ-C Normen vorgaben mit welchem PL oder noch Kategorie dies auszuführen ist. Gute Lösungen findet man im Bereich Werkzeugmaschinen, es gibt durch aus auch Möglichkeiten abgestufte Maßnahmen anzuwenden die bis zur Prozessbeobachtung führen kann. Diese ist aber nur unter ganz bestimmten Voraussetzungen möglich. 
Es empfiehlt sich bei der Risikobeurteilung genau zu untersuchen was für Eingriffe vorgenommen werden müssen und wie man dies mit entsprechend niedrigem Risiko durchführen kann.
Dies ist z.B. Einrichten, oft muss da nicht alles erreichbar sein oder kann entsprechend ausgeschaltet werden. Instandhaltung, hier sollte auch eine Risikobeurteilung durchgeführt werden um zu ermittel wie es dem Servicepersonal  leichter machen gemacht werden Fehler zu suchen. Oft sind Ventilinseln und Klemmkästen unnötiger weise im Gefahrenbereich.
Also wenn man z.B. Einrichten muss fordert die MRL im Abschnitt 1.2.5 entsprechende Maßnahmen, es ist aber immer abhängig davon wie hoch das Risiko ist.
Der Stand der Technik hat sich bei der Antriebstechnik in den letzten Jahren wesentlich weiter entwickelt. Drehzahlüberwachungen werden bei der Risikominderungsmaßnahme verminderte Geschwindigkeit schon seit Jahren, in manchen Bereichen seit Jahrzehnten gefordert.


----------



## element. (1 Oktober 2012)

Danke nochmal. Wie gesagt geht es um Maschinen als Handhabungshilfen die "immer offen" sind und entsprechend langsam laufen müssen. Ich glaube, in machen Fällen hab ich es hier deutlich einfacher, wenn ich einen Motor ohne FU Netzsynchron laufen lasse und durch Getriebe die niedrige Geschwindigkeit erreiche. Dann spare ich mir die Drehgeberspielchen... :|


----------



## trinitaucher (2 Oktober 2012)

Safety schrieb:


> Es gibt mittlerweile Servos die mit einem Standardgebern PLd erreichen,  mit einem Geber MTTFd von 57 Jahren auch PLe in allen SF, wie SS1, SS2,  SLS, SDI usw. Wenn ich jetzt sage von wem dann ist das Werbung.





Safety schrieb:


> ne ne ich sage nicht das die Servoverstärker von Pilz Protego DS mit Sicherheitskarte mit einem Geber PLe erreichen, ne ne mach ich nicht.


Brauchst du auch nicht 
Es muss ja nicht immer Siemens sein:

http://beckhoff.de/default.asp?twinsafe/ax5805_0000.htm
Mit deren Standardmotoren ist PLe allein mit dem integrierten Standard-Drehgebern erreichbar:
http://download.beckhoff.com/download/Document/TwinSAFE/AX5805_PermittedMotors_de.pdf


----------

